
Recline, Don’t ‘Lean In’ (Why I Hate Sheryl Sandberg) - jenshoop
http://linkis.com/washingtonpost.com/dc7P7
======
sharemywin
I kind got lost about half way through. Should a company promote a women with
kids that leaves on time over a single person that stays until 9? I say live
the life you want but you will have to focus and make choices. And that will
come with consequences and things that could have went another way. That's
life.

~~~
jenshoop
Agreed. My other issue is that people (this author included) tend to misread
Sheryl Sandberg's message as prescriptive; I read "Lean In" as a set of
interesting insights and observations from a woman who has succeeded in spite
of challenging gender dynamics, but who makes clear that her path need not be
the norm for everyone. (In fact, it cannot be the norm for everyone owing to
several privileged circumstances in her life.) I know that the bombastic pitch
of this article is intentional and possibly necessary in order to generate
attention, but it was a major turn off for me.

